# Cannondale R5000 2005 (Charcoal Grey)



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello All :

I am new to the forum, and I am really happy to find this forum. I got few questions here, and hope to find the answer soon :

I have stop doing road biking for nearly 10 years, I had a R800. But I am now thinking going back to do more road biking. I am looking for R5000 2005 model, charcoal grey color, size 52 or 54cm. What's the best place to get it ? Any of you have one for sale ? Please help !


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If you are looking for a used bike, especially a specific year/model/color, then Ebay is by far the best place to look. The chance of finding the exact year/model/color and size you want locally is somewhere between slim and none. In fact, yout best bet might be to find a Cannondale that is close to what you want, as long as it is your size, and buy it, then just do a search on ebay for the exact one you want. When it comes available, ebay will email you. Since such a specific bike may take quite a while to find, at least you'll have a bike to ride in the mean time. Then if your " dream bike" comes along, buy it and re-bay the one you first purchased. I'm somewhat of a bike junkie, and that's how I do it. I have a Paypal buyer credit account, so if I do buy a new [used] bike, I can usually get one of my current bikes sold before the bill comes for the new one. Very important if you are married!


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Hope this helps. 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/bik/549308189.html


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Stumbled across this one too. Funny how I'm looking for a Cannondale myself and I keep finding what you're looking for. Too bad I don't ride a 54cm. I don't know what your budget is, but the prices don't seem too bad to me. They don't say if they'll ship though.

Edit - Sorry, forgot to post the link
http://dallas.craigslist.org/bik/532066239.html


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you very much, slim0861  
I am not very familiar with this trading site, but is it safe ? I can see all the messages go to particular sales email address, does it mean there is a third party handling the whole deal ? Thank you very much !


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Tissot
Craigslist is not a third party site. It is an online classified. The items on Craigslist are listed by the owners and the sales email address is actually the seller's email, it's just a way of keeping it confidential. In retrospect, I guess it's a third party to handle the email, but that's it. I've listed items on Craigslist and all responses went to the email address I specified when listing the item. 
I'm not going to tell you that Craigslist is 100% safe, because nothing is. There are scams, but the are generally easier to spot. If it seems too good to be true, best to leave it alone. $1500-2000 for a 3 year old R5000 seems about right to me. Like I said, I was looking for me and happened across what you specifically were looking for. The best advice I can give you is to respond to the ad, wait for a response from the owner and work out the details via whatever channels you and the seller decide on. 
Good Luck and when/if you get your bike remember to POST PICS!


----------

